# My 1996 B13 Sentra



## J.T.M. (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I got this car from my wifes parents. It's a 1996 Nissan Sentra with a 1.6L DOHC compared to my Summits 92hp this thing is a monster with 115hp. It is an auto and I was told when I got it that it needed brakes and shocks.

After driving it home on the weekend there was a horrible grinding coming from the front and a strange sound from the back it's a good thing they only live 1/2 a block away. I removed the wheels to see that the front grinding was the brake pads one down to metal the others really close. There was very little rotor damage because my mother inlaw stopped driving it when the sound came. So $55 for pads and it's quiet and stops like a dream. I did notice though that it needs a lower ball joint so I'll get one this week and install it on the weekend.

I looked a the rear to find a oem sway bar with a busted end link. After looking for a replacement end link I discovered it to be a dealer item. After searching I found out that this was an option so I decided to remove the whole bar completely. I'm waiting to hear back from a guy with a stock SE-R sway bar with links.

I checked the struts and all seemed good so I tried to put my winter tires that are mounted on my stock Summit wheels. The center bore is slighly larger on the Sentra so they would not fit, but the Audi wheels with winter tires did fit with a slight filing of the center bore.

The other great thing about this car is that normally you require a saftey inspection to register the vehicle and you also need to pay a sales tax based on the book value of the car but since it's from my wifes parents none of it applies so now it's licensenced and ready for winter (good thing it just started snowing).


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

I had one just like that, same trim, same color. I figure it would look pretty good with painted bumpers and redded out tails but I fell to the dark side and replaced it with a black one.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

mine was stock on the exterior... but i upgraded it and this is what it looks like now...







It can be done!!!!


----------

